# C&D -- Briar Fox



## tobac&tea (Jun 25, 2009)

Briar Fox is not only a tobacco, but a well executed concept. From it's rustic Virginia leaf ingredients, to the presentation, the tin art and the name, I find it to be complete and whole in all ways. I like the clever name -- a play on words that alludes to the unceasing conspirator from Uncle Remus' folklore, Song of the South, Br'er Fox. I had the tales of Uncle Remus on a 45 lp when I was a kid as many of you may have (or your kids had it)...but that ain't the point, so let's talk about what matters:

Presented as a crumble cake, briar fox couldn't be easier, or more fun, to rub out and load. No knife needed, just tear off a suitably sized flake and rub out completely, or stuff straight into the bowl. Consists mostly of Red Va, with some bright leaf and just a few flecks of very dark, almost black leaf. This stuff was born to burn. Easily, it is the best burning tobacco I have yet to smoke and it does so very dry at that. When I purchased the tin, I was lucky enough to catch a review that mentioned direct correspondence with Craig Tarler wherein he recommended aging the blend six months in the tin. At first I was bummed, my gratification needing substantial delay, but I waited the requisite period and I'm glad I did. I wonder if folks who didn't enjoy the blend would have had a better experience with a little age. I can imagine it being a bit bitter without properly developed sugars.

Because this blend is more earthy than any other Va's I've smoked, I suspected perhaps a small amount of burley. I checked into it by asking someone who would definitely know and from his response I assume that there is almost nothing but Va's. Very impressive. There is a noticeable sweetness, but less so than opening night. Apparently, it was developed by Craig and Peter Heeschen with Peter's briars in mind. These guys know there stuff, in my opinion. 

Briar Fox is tangy, earthy, and sweet with a quick, dry finish. It has a little nicotine, but not enough to satisfy someone who likes a kick in the stomach. That isn't me, so I do fine with it. Flavor wise, I could still recommend this to folks who prefer burley over VA due to that rustic, earthiness that characterizes the blend. Alas, it is still a "VA show" and for that it gets my hearty endorsement.

Maximum star value for this smoker.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Okay, I think you've pushed me over the edge on this one. I'll try it!


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Good review!

However, personally I did not like this blend. I found it too mild and flat, my tin was a year old if memory serves (which, being much older, often does not). But it is a solid VA and one whose palette has not been assaulted by VaPers as mine has, probably could discern more complexity from it.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Great review Scott! I'll add it onto my "to-try" list.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

I liked it but I thought it burned hot, although not consistently......... not to mention the crumble cake had compressed the tobacco to flat and lifeless pieces. This was a blend I would have loved to keep around but I just felt it fell short with its inconsistencies.


----------



## Mike2147 (Jun 24, 2010)

This one is on my to try list.
Thanks for the review.


----------



## tobac&tea (Jun 25, 2009)

I think anyone who enjoys blackwoods flake by McClellands will also like this.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Great review.
I really like this one too.
Plenty of it in my cellar. :tu


----------



## keenween (Jun 25, 2007)

I just opened a 5 year old tin of Briar Fox, and it is great! I was a bit intimidated by the crumble cake, but rubbed out easy, felt fairly dry, and I'm not sure I've smoked an easier tobacco. I'm guessing some age helped, I found it to contain quite a bit of sweetness with the earthiness and not too much tangyness. I'm not sure if I detected burley, seemed like there was some African perhaps.


----------



## Smoke King David (Mar 11, 2007)

I like the crumble cake/pressed tobacco presentation. I am finishing a tin up as I write this; very earthy ... at first I thought it was laced with a good amount of burley, too. A little more sweetness, and I would be a bigger fan of this blend.


----------

